# Louise and cancer



## Russell Williams (Dec 17, 2013)

Today Louise went to the cancer doctor and he looked at the cancer on her back. He decided that most of the cancer had been removed but not all of it and soon she will have another treatment on about 6 January. Fortunately it is skin cancer and hopefully the second treatment will eliminate all of it.


----------



## azerty (Dec 17, 2013)

I'm hopping with you


----------



## moore2me (Dec 17, 2013)

Russell Williams said:


> Today Louise went to the cancer doctor and he looked at the cancer on her back. He decided that most of the cancer had been removed but not all of it and soon she will have another treatment on about 6 January. Fortunately it is skin cancer and hopefully the second treatment will eliminate all of it.



Dear Russell & Louise,

I am sorry to hear of Louise's melanoma. If you don't mind me asking, how did you come to suspect the spot on her back was cancer? What kind of treatments are they using? Radiation? Medicine? Other?


----------



## bbwbud (Dec 19, 2013)

I've already said a prayer for both of you.


----------



## Marlayna (Dec 19, 2013)

I hope everything goes well. Healing thoughts to Louise, she's a strong lady.


----------

